# Query on Express Entry Profile



## kunal.setiya (Aug 31, 2015)

Dear All,

I am Kunal Setiya from India. Me and my spousewish to immigrate to Canada. For the same i would like you all to answer few queries;

Profile 1 - Kunal Setiya 

- B.Tech in Biotechnology 
- M.Tech in Bioinformatics 

Approximately 4 years of experience in the field of Patents as a Patent Engineer/Analyst/Specialist
IELTS Score of 7 (R-6.5, W-7, S-7.5, L-7)

Profile 2 - Spouse

- B.Commerce, Delhi University 
- Chartered Accountant from ICAI , India with 3 years of experience as an Auditor.
No IELTS Score 


In lieu of the above please let me know who should be the primary applicant through express entry. 

Also what is the scope of jobs for Patent Engineer, Analyst or Attorney and Accountants. Will both us be able to get jobs there ?


What should be our first step for Canada Express Entry? Please answer all the queries listed above .

How to proceed without hiring a agent for the same ? Is PTE acceptable for Canada Immigration.

Please do not hesitate.

Await a positive response. We wish to land in Canada by May, 2017


Kunal


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly you need to get you're/spouse's educational qualifications assessed to Canadian standards. .
Go to https://www.wes.org/ca/ to do this..it's unlikely that you will be in Canada by May, 2017. You should do the Eligibility Test. Also read Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kunal.setiya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am Kunal Setiya from India. Me and my spousewish to immigrate to Canada. For the same i would like you all to answer few queries;
> 
> ...



Get your education assessed as it is very likely that it doesn't measure up to Canadian standards. I don't think M.Tech degrees even exist in Canada.





> Profile 2 - Spouse
> 
> - B.Commerce, Delhi University
> - Chartered Accountant from ICAI , India with 3 years of experience as an Auditor.
> No IELTS Score



Get her education assessed too.






> Also what is the scope of jobs for Patent Engineer, Analyst or Attorney and Accountants.



What do you mean by 'scope'?

Engineers are heavily regulated here, you will not be able to get work as an engineer as you are not licensed here. And why are you asking about attorneys? You haven't attended law school and aren't a lawyer so why would you want to know about being an attorney?

Accountants are also regulated, just as engineers are.





> Will both us be able to get jobs there ?



How do you expect anyone to answer that? First, the job market varies widely from one area of the country to the next and we have no idea where you will be living. Second, you could have all the credentials in the world but be crap in interviews which would prevent you getting a job. Or you could be great in interviews but not have the relevant education and experience. Nobody here can tell you whether or not you will get a job.




> What should be our first step for Canada Express Entry?


Try looking at the GoC website and figure it out.





> Is PTE acceptable for Canada Immigration.


What is PTE?





> Please do not hesitate.





Huh?





> We wish to land in Canada by May, 2017



You think you can start and finish the immigration process in eight months? Seriously?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you mean PTE as in the English test then *no*, it's not accepted... IELTS is the exam that is accepted. 

Yes, we know that IELTS is a harder test and that the government of Australia accepts both PTE _and_ IELTS, but you are applying to come to _Canada_ and Australia does not make Canadian immigration law. CIC recognises IELTS only.


----------

